# Planet Fitness sucks.



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

They are fucking haters. 

Funny Bodybuilder Planet Fitness commercial - YouTube




But this is funny!
WATCH

Planet Fitness Sales Pitch - YouTube


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 3, 2011)

hahaha too funny


----------



## ExLe (Oct 3, 2011)

I never heard of this Planet fitness...

But now when I want to insult someone here I will claim they workout at planet fitness...


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I never heard of this Planet fitness...
> 
> But now when I want to insult someone here I will claim they workout at planet fitness...




NICE!!!

And they obv judge bodybuilders.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 4, 2011)

I've seen news stories and videos of guys getting kicked out for breathing (exhaling).  Oops, they made a noise.

I would never spend a nickel nor 10 seconds in that pile of shit gym.


----------



## tallgirl (Oct 4, 2011)

Agreed..... totally Crap! ..I would not waste my money!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to get a day pass for PF, and do nothing but break every rule in the book.  I'm willing to bet that I'm larger than 90% of their entire staff and they wouldn't be able to do shit about it!  CALL THE COPS!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I want to get a day pass for PF, and do nothing but break every rule in the book.  I'm willing to bet that I'm larger than 90% of their entire staff and they wouldn't be able to do shit about it!  CALL THE COPS!


And they will...



> ALBANY, N.Y.  -- You could forgive a guy for grunting while lifting 500 pounds -- unless you're the owners of a place called  Planet Fitness.
> 
> It turns out  that grunting isn't allowed in their universe.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And they will...


 
That would be totally fine by me!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And they will...




so what they're saying is "we`re not prejudice we only hate big dudes"


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is the example on video noted by DOMS.

This is one of many examples:





YouTube Video











And another:





YouTube Video


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 4, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> They are fucking haters.
> 
> Funny Bodybuilder Planet Fitness commercial - YouTube
> 
> ...



Lmao I USED to go there and it was
Horrible, lots of fatties and ten year olds


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2011)

All planet fitnesses should be burned to the ground. They are an abomination. I watched in horror as planet fitness bought out my gym and turned it gay in a matter of months.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> Here is the example on video noted by DOMS.
> 
> This is one of many examples:
> 
> ...


 
 This guy from the video gets major reps!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

the onlything i love about pf is that 5 days a week its 24hours a day and with my skedule thats a life saver(i do not go their i just love the hours for those of u who are dumb whores who jump to coclusions). i love late night work outs then hittin the bed. the LA up the road from me is amazing tho put thats place to shame


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 4, 2011)

My first gym(that I joined when I was 14) was bought out by planet fitness 5 years later and turned into a circus. The gym I moved to immediately after lasted a good year before it too was converted to a planet fitness. Heartbreaking. Gym I moved to after that had served me well for about 5 years, then they started blasting love songs on the radio and banned grunting, and chalk too. Now I work out at a nearby university making all the 150 pound frat kids feel soooooo tiny.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> the onlything i love about pf is that 5 days a week its 24hours a day and with my skedule thats a life saver. i love late night work outs then hittin the bed. the LA up the road from me is amazing tho put thats place to shame


 

Damn bro...

You are admitting you work out at this "planet fitness"...


----------



## murf23 (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> the onlything i love about pf is that 5 days a week its 24hours a day and with my skedule thats a life saver. i love late night work outs then hittin the bed. the LA up the road from me is amazing tho put thats place to shame


 


Sorry bro but had to neg ya for that lol...their dumbells only go up to 60 lbs from what i hear....I fucking hate planet fitness


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Sorry bro but had to neg ya for that lol...their dumbells only go up to 60 lbs from what i hear....I fucking hate planet fitness


 i never been their and never had a mebmbership i was just stating i love their hours...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Damn bro...
> 
> You are admitting you work out at this "planet fitness"...


 NOOO lol i have never even been to one. i was just stating i love their hours.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> NOOO lol i have never even been to one. i was just stating i love their hours.


Oh, that's good to hear. 

Because you can't just go around saying that you go to Planet Fitness. You have to build up to it. Like: I kick puppies, I sleep with my sister, I worked at Auschwitz...oh, and I have a membership at Planet Fitness.

You gotta ease into it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Oh, that's good to hear.
> 
> Because you can't just go around saying that you go to Planet Fitness. You have to build up to it. Like: I kick puppies, I sleep with my sister, I worked at Auschwitz...oh, and I have a membership at Planet Fitness.
> 
> You gotta ease into it.


 hahaa no!!!! i just love that they are 24 hours a day. ive never been inside hell i dont even like looking at the ugly symbol from the outside. i wish my LA was 247 =(


----------



## gym66 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got kicked out of that place. lol guess they dont like power lifters ether.  I also got yelled at, at golds for clean n jerks.  but i can see there point.  It can get really load.  I respect that and only let the weight bonce once off the ground. They dont seen to have a problem with that


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> the onlything i love about pf is that 5 days a week its 24hours a day and with my skedule thats a life saver. i love late night work outs then hittin the bed. the LA up the road from me is amazing tho put thats place to shame


 

bro you are in


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> bro you are in


 no im not lol ive working out at my friends gym at his aparment complex till i can get my money sitauded for LA. after work i would go to him house and wed go workout then id go home and go to bed. their for i love late night work outs and then going to bed. my LA closes right when i get off but its a 45 min drive hime so i cant workout after i ave to wrokout before wich sucks. so the fact planet fitness is 24 hours a day would be great for my skedule. no one is in denial haha


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 4, 2011)

I love retro fitness currently where I reside 

Planet fitness was a joke I only joined a while ago cause my fiancè goes there

Wasn't as strict as others though

I read others are outrageous


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> no im not lol ive working out at my friends gym at his aparment complex till i can get my money sitauded for LA. after work i would go to him house and wed go workout then id go home and go to bed. their for i love late night work outs and then going to bed. my LA closes right when i get off but its a 45 min drive hime so i cant workout after i ave to wrokout before wich sucks. so the fact planet fitness is 24 hours a day would be great for my skedule. no one is in denial haha


 

All good brotha...

I'm just fucking with you...

You are one cool dude in my book...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> All good brotha...
> 
> I'm just fucking with you...
> 
> You are one cool dude in my book...


 lol ok and thank you


----------



## VikingWarlord (Oct 4, 2011)

Who doesn't know by this point that Planet Fitness isn't even worth the attention it gets?



sofargone561 said:


> the onlything i love about pf is that 5 days a week its 24hours a day and with my skedule thats a life saver(i do not go their i just love the hours for those of u who are dumb whores who jump to coclusions). i love late night work outs then hittin the bed. the LA up the road from me is amazing tho put thats place to shame





sofargone561 said:


> i never been their and never had a mebmbership i was just stating i love their hours...





sofargone561 said:


> no im not lol ive working out at my friends gym at his aparment complex till i can get my money sitauded for LA. after work i would go to him house and wed go workout then id go home and go to bed. their for i love late night work outs and then going to bed. my LA closes right when i get off but its a 45 min drive hime so i cant workout after i ave to wrokout before wich sucks. so the fact planet fitness is 24 hours a day would be great for my skedule. no one is in denial haha



Jesus fucking Christ on a bike, I hope English isn't your first language.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> Who doesn't know by this point that Planet Fitness isn't even worth the attention it gets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your clearly new on the forum judging from the post count. so u havnt seen almost everyone on this site lay into my about spelling and what not but i have terrible punctuation and spelling its somthing ur gonna have to get used to especially becuase i could give yo fucks about wether or not what i typed pleased u. if u dont like how i b spellin things look the sexy picture of my car and skip over it next ;0 either that or cry about it some more


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 4, 2011)

Police state gym!!!!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> the onlything i love about pf is that 5 days a week its 24hours a day and with my skedule thats a life saver(i do not go their i just love the hours for those of u who are dumb whores who jump to coclusions). i love late night work outs then hittin the bed. the LA up the road from me is amazing tho put thats place to shame



I go to la fitness and I've been told to chill out twice for deadlifting and then I flipped out on the dude and asked how you're supposed to pick up 600lbs quietly!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I go to la fitness and I've been told to chill out twice for deadlifting and then I flipped out on the dude and asked how you're supposed to pick up 600lbs quietly!


 hahah they dont seem to mind at mine


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> hahah they dont seem to mind at mine



Well I guess when you're blowing the GM you get spacial treatment 




Just kiddin bro!! 
I know you dumped him last month lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Well I guess when you're blowing the GM you get spacial treatment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got damnit bro! i wanna keep it private. now i have to explain why i always helped him "clean" spa area after hours


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> got damnit bro! i wanna keep it private. now i have to explain why i always helped him "clean" spa area after hours






I'm not gay!!! My boyfriend is


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 4, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I'm not gay!!! My boyfriend is


 
HAHAHA


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 4, 2011)

Of course Planet Fitness sucks. They don't have any dumbells with three digits. The largest dumbell there I think was a set of 75's last time I remember. Redic.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2011)

KelJu said:


> All planet fitnesses should be burned to the ground. They are an abomination. I watched in horror as planet fitness bought out my gym and turned it gay in a matter of months.


 So you fit right in


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> So you fit right in


 



This thread started slowly, but has picked up into a great thread...

looks like Planet Bitchness turned out to be good for something...


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 4, 2011)

I work out at  The "wellness center" whatever that means. They just swapped out all the dumbbells (that went up to 140) and replaced them with some pretty rubber ones that only go up to 85. Oh and on top of that they just implemented a policy of no grunting, among other things. Thankfully I have a dual membership with the "health club" whatever that means, and they still have the rusty 150 pound dumbbells and still welcome roaches. No matter weather they are super jacked or just there to work on their speed (so they don't get stepped on when the kitchen light comes on)


----------

